# .22lr



## bubbafowler (Feb 3, 2017)

I've looked but can't find the old posts. What bullet best for a .22LR inside 20 yards ear shot. Have a friend that gonna let me bring my 5 year old and her .22 cricket to kill a small hog at the feeder. I know it will kill. Don't want to start an argument on it.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 3, 2017)

40 gr solids with perfect shot placement at close range.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 3, 2017)

The Aguila SSS 60 gr .22lr. DRT.

No recoil, very little noise. Hits REALLY hard.

We use them all the time.


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 3, 2017)

Those 60s are great, but try them out in her gun first, they tend to keyhole in some barrels. Awesome if her gun shoots them well. otherwise I'd say a 40 solid.
Good luck and we'll be looking for pictures!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2017)

flynlow said:


> I would say stinger but some will say round nose. At that range and placement, I would think anything you have in high velocity. Hope she gets it done no matter how! Post a pic in bragging board.



Stinger bullets fragment too much for penetration on bigger game, IMO. If I was going to carry my .22LR hog hunting, it would be loaded with round-nose solids.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 4, 2017)

Times 2 or 3, maybe 4 on the Solid........

Cant wait to see the photos......


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Feb 5, 2017)

I have seen a bunch killed with stingers and velociters,the thing you have to remember with a 22 is you have to be close.


----------

